# Acoustic



## Pinworm (Apr 13, 2014)

One guitar. Undistorted. Raw. 

- Pinworm


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 13, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> One guitar. Undistorted. Raw.
> 
> - Pinworm


i like the thread name, but what is it supposed to mean? just one of many minstrels. they're everywhere, nothing special, sorry...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 13, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> i like the thread name, but what is it supposed to mean? just one of many minstrels. they're everywhere, nothing special, sorry...


True, nothing special about some random acoustic track. Sort of the point. I'm just looking for your favorite tracks, original or otherwise etc. in acoustic form. I like how when you take away all the special effects in music, you get to hear the raw awesomeness, and feeling from a singer/songwriter.

Thought it might be something a couple people would be interested in. Just look at is as a free form coffee shop standup sort of thing. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 13, 2014)

My girl Jenn, shreds.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> True, nothing special about some random acoustic track. Sort of the point. I'm just looking for your favorite tracks, original or otherwise etc. in acoustic form. I like how when you take away all the special effects in music, you get to hear the raw awesomeness, and feeling from a singer/songwriter.
> 
> Thought it might be something a couple people would be interested in. Just look at is as a free form coffee shop standup sort of thing. If that makes any sense.


ok cool, i get it now. let me find something. hey, i know it might not sound hip, but cheryl crowe is pretty awesome/talented...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> ok cool, i get it now. let me find something. hey, i know it might not sound hip, but cheryl crowe is pretty awesome/talented...


Hey thanks, Silky. This thread is totally not about _hip_. It's about what YOU guys like. I promise no judgements. 

Hoping everyone can do their best to be supportive, and maybe we can learn some shit about each other, too.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## UncleReemis (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Growan (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


>


Thanks UR. Big fan of Rise Against. Mclrath is quite a charming fellow, too.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Growan said:


>


 Alright, Growan! That's super pretty!


----------



## UncleReemis (Apr 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Thanks UR. Big fan of Rise Against. Mclrath is quite a charming fellow, too.


He's easily in my top 3 vocalists. Their songs are so meaningful and well written.


----------



## Growan (Apr 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Alright, Growan! That's super pretty!


That guy could make a casio keyboard sound like a grand piano. Magic fingers.,,


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

One more for this awesome evening. Thank you guys for your awesome posts! Good vibes intercepted, and appreciated!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Is it morning yet? I don't know or care.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

Maybe you guys will let me off with a technicality here. Acoustic, but accompanied with awesomeness. Accelerate the protons.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 14, 2014)

This is awesome, but I'm bias since she's a hometown girl.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


> This is awesome, but I'm bias since she's a hometown girl.


Hey thanks for posting Joy! Very cool of you.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 14, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Hey thanks for posting Joy! Very cool of you.


No prob man, always willing to share some tunes people might not have heard.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


>


I like that one. They use acoustic guitar. Sort of pretty, really.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

God damnit Tony...I fucking miss you.


----------



## UncleReemis (Apr 14, 2014)

This is a song by one of my high school buddies. His stuff doesn't get much light, but I think he's a brilliant artist so I'll share.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

UncleReemis said:


> This is a song by one of my high school buddies. His stuff doesn't get much light, but I think he's a brilliant artist so I'll share.


Thanks for posting UR. Really good lyrics.


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

I swear one day, ill tell you without lying,
I was born to quit smoking I was born to quit dying


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> I swear one day, ill tell you without lying,
> I was born to quit smoking I was born to quit dying


OMFG! You just posted my fucking FAVORITE track. May I offer you a back rub, b'jowski, snacks? I fucking LOVE WDU.

I swear that today not doing heroin will be easy as pissing....(this song helped get me clean)


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

any of the above would be great right about now!  can all three happen at once?

nice man, props.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 14, 2014)

frizzlegooch said:


> any of the above would be great right about now!  can all three happen at once?
> 
> nice man, props.


i can do 3


----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## frizzlegooch (Apr 14, 2014)

Well ill share the snacks, pat yours , and let you know when im comin


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Steve French (Apr 15, 2014)

Maybe if I get lit up enough, I'll post a video of myself playing the guitar acoustic.


----------



## Steve French (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 16, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Maybe if I get lit up enough, I'll post a video of myself playing the guitar acoustic.


That would be rad.


----------



## Steve French (Apr 16, 2014)

But what tune to play, I know so many forgot the lyrics to many more. A fews chord changes would be out of my impaired dexterity's reach.


----------



## travisw (Apr 16, 2014)

So much talent coming from across the pond these days.


----------



## travisw (Apr 16, 2014)

This kid is no joke either.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 16, 2014)

travisw said:


> This kid is no joke either.


 That's catchy as hell.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 16, 2014)

I know this bends the rules but it's just so good.

Aerosmith - Seasons of Wither


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 16, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


>


 His hands are so small he can pick that standard like a classical. Sounds cool that way. Talented kid.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> His hands are so small he can pick that standard like a classical. Sounds cool that way. Talented kid.


yeah, found some of his vids a few years ago. kid can really jam...

sungha jung if you want to look him up...


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 16, 2014)

j0yr1d3 said:


>


 Sturg is my fucking hero.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Sturg is my fucking hero.


Yes, Stza is the man.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 16, 2014)

travisw said:


> This kid is no joke either.







I've been listening to this guy all day. He's fucking great Trav. Great find. Reminds me of Alexi.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 16, 2014)

rory420420 said:


>


 Woa. I like.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 16, 2014)

some friends of mine


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

Good morning my friends. Hoping you all are having an awesome day.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

I hope some of you rot. Just some of you.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 18, 2014)

Woa, Frank is hot.







They are worms. Get it?


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't need your pity, I don't your bullshit lies.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 23, 2014)

i'm sorry, but in looking for something great, i found something terrible, sad even. if you know the artist, you understand...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> i'm sorry, but in looking for something great, i found something terrible, sad even. if you know the artist, you understand...


hahaha nice...or....wait...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 23, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> hahaha nice...or....wait...


i know...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

Here's a good one. Pretty.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 23, 2014)

the kid wanted to help...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 23, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> the kid wanted to help...


Thanks Cat. Your posts are great man. <3


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinny is in loves.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


>


OMFG Rory! Like like like!!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 24, 2014)

its one of my favorite albums of all time...


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm very moved by this.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 25, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I'm very moved by this.


Burn. This vid touched me somewhere deep inside.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 25, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


A lot more than acoustic, many others too.
I like youtube videos that move.

This at least starts out acoustic.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 25, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> A lot more than acoustic, many others too.
> I like youtube videos that move.
> 
> This at least starts out acoustic.


This is pretty cool, man. She's cute as fuck.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm cheating again.
This song always reminds me of spring.
No doubt the release date.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 25, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I'm cheating again.
> This song always reminds me of spring.
> No doubt the release date.


You big cheater. I still like. Thanks for posting mane. I like your stuffs. A big JA fan me self.


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 26, 2014)

My old neib used to hear me playing this tune and told me it was Joan Baez.
I told him it was Judas Priest.
He was right.

I still like this version better.


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 26, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


Saw these guys live with Bouncing Souls and a couple other bands..... barely remember I was so fucking wasted. 

Needless to say, when "True believers" came on, I lost my shit....


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 26, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Maybe you guys will let me off with a technicality here. Acoustic, but accompanied with awesomeness. Accelerate the protons.


Love gogol bordello....

Start wearing purple is probably my favorite song...


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 26, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


Stop winning.

One of my fav Bad Religion songs....


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks Bee ..or I mean Ceepea . I have a few cuts from slightly stoopid. Goodstuffs.

That cover is crazy Nnnugs.

Can't play tonight. Friend from out of town is throwing a party. Have fun. Be safe.


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 26, 2014)

"....with one fist in the air...."


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Love gogol bordello....
> 
> Start wearing purple is probably my favorite song...


they opened for primus near my town once.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Apr 30, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> "....with one fist in the air...."


Gods yes. That was perfect for today.


rory420420 said:


> they opened for primus near my town once.


Fucking love GB. Seen them a bunch of times in a row a few years back. Same with Primus.






But Frog Brigade is still probs my favorite.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 30, 2014)

PRIMUS SUCKS!!!!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 30, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> PRIMUS SUCKS!!!!


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

Best acoustic intro 2014


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

erma-ferkin-gherds frank!!!


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 1, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> My old neib used to hear me playing this tune and told me it was Joan Baez.
> I told him it was Judas Priest.
> He was right.
> 
> I still like this version better.


i like this version better...


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

I assume the role, open my mouth, and clumsy words escape. I awake to your replacement, a bottle in my grasp, in an unfamiliar place. Cause you put me out, the but of a sick joke, into this ashtray life where you come and go...


----------



## Scroga (May 1, 2014)

Any one put 'days of the new' up?

Godsnack and Alice in chains unplugged stuff was pretty cool..oh and Sevendusts' too


----------



## Pinworm (May 1, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Any one put 'days of the new' up?
> 
> Godsnack and Alice in chains unplugged stuff was pretty cool..oh and Sevendusts' too







For Scroga. And, fuck yes. Love this track.


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)

I just melt every time.


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)

Whole session. I'm just cool like that.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 2, 2014)

I'll have to watch that someday.


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I'll have to watch that someday.


Chrissy is such a boss. She's so awesome and perfect sounding in the mix.


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)




----------



## abalonehx (May 2, 2014)

Leo Kottke is the man... inspired a generation with his "6 and 12 string guitar" album...circa 1969


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)

abalonehx said:


> Leo Kottke is the man... inspired a generation with his "6 and 12 string guitar" album...circa 1969


Nice post. Thanks man. I actually like that.


----------



## abalonehx (May 2, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 2, 2014)

Getting the franco-español gypsy roots all up in this bitch.


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Getting the franco-español gypsy roots all up in this bitch.


ordelay bro, that shit is caliente.


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Getting the franco-español gypsy roots all up in this bitch.


Dude. this is fucking awesome. i have it on blast and on repeat in my headphones. Fucking awesome album. Thanks for posting that man.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 2, 2014)

Dood was a fucking beast on the strings. Guess what, nigro only had 3 fingers in that left hand.

Some vicious metalhead just shared this. Guitar has a beautiful tone.


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Dood was a fucking beast on the strings. Guess what, nigro only had 3 fingers in that left hand.
> 
> Some vicious metalhead just shared this. Guitar has a beautiful tone.


Dude. You and me should be friends.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 2, 2014)

Sure, I got a stained couch and some week old nachos. Ran out of zags tho


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Sure, I got a stained couch and some week old nachos. Ran out of zags tho


It's all good. I brought some carrot sticks, celery and ranch...plus a shiny new glass piece we can break in. You like grapestomper? I'll pack one up...


----------



## charface (May 2, 2014)

nerrymind.


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)

charface said:


> nerrymind.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 2, 2014)

Fucking Quintana man


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Fucking Quintana man


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 2, 2014)

Dios mio man.


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Dios mio man.







Carajo! Mierde!


----------



## Pinworm (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 3, 2014)

Sorry I can't find a true video of this.


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Sorry I can't find a true video of this.


Fuck yea. This one wins tonight.


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

> What’s a pretty little thing like you
> Doin' in this dingy old back room?
> I got some candy,
> A piece for every bruise.
> ...


----------



## Steve French (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

Steve French said:


>


The fuck? Get outta here gramps.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 3, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>



Lyrics for us deaf folks!


----------



## Steve French (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Lyrics for us deaf folks!


I aims to please.


Steve French said:


>


Ok, I like this one. I like you again.


----------



## Steve French (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

I know, I know, I know. Shut up and enjoy some neckbeard.


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Steve French (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 3, 2014)

Steve French said:


>


I used to listen to the radio show 'Blues before sunrise' and they played a few of these songs.
Some true raw and acoustic tunes.

Many musicians back then were lucky to get a record pressed.
Gotta watch the movie O Brother, where art thou? someday.


----------



## Steve French (May 3, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I used to listen to the radio show 'Blues before sunrise' and they played a few of these songs.
> Some true raw and acoustic tunes.
> 
> Many musicians back then were lucky to get a record pressed.
> Gotta watch the movie O Brother, where art thou? someday.


While we are on acoustic players and O Brother Where Art Thou? Dan Tymynski or whatever the fuck his name is stole the arrangement of the Stanley Brothers, and fuck, nobody gave a shit or them credit. Good movie though.


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

You guys missed the best track.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 3, 2014)

Steve French said:


>


That was awesome! Never saw that b4.
My left speakers were dead on that vid.

I remember Bold As Love but never had the album.


----------



## Steve French (May 3, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> That was awesome! Never saw that b4.
> My left speakers were dead on that vid.
> 
> I remember Bold As Love but never had the album.


This might sound retarded, but I thought Jimi Hendrix was rigged for a long while. Some invention of the labels, they got the best players ever together, rigged up some amazing guitar tracks, and had some bastard singing over them. Like it was the Monkees, but crazy blues rock guitar. That's how mindblowing Jimi's playing is. After all them conspiracy theories, seeing him rip it up on a twelve string is something. Okay, I'm going back to my beer now.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Steve French (May 3, 2014)

Shit man, I thought I was the only blues fan here.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 3, 2014)

LOL, yeah he just faked all that music.
I doubt the govt liked Jimi much.
I remember listening to the double lp Electric Ladyland coming down from paper acid on many occasions.
That music was so tripped out.

Always liked this for some reason.
I'm not a fan of blues tunes.

National Anthem - Purple Haze.
Ah man, I fancy some acid.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 3, 2014)




----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 3, 2014)

Last one


----------



## Steve French (May 3, 2014)

I know everybody out there dogs on Pete Doherty. He can write a mad song though. I don't give a fuck if people I listen to do drugs goddamnit!


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Last one


I really like this, man.


----------



## Steve French (May 3, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> LOL, yeah he just faked all that music.


He did man. It was a conspiracy.


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

Steve French said:


> He did man. It was a conspiracy.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-is-a-conspiracy-theory.826340/

Finshags 2016


----------



## Steve French (May 3, 2014)

Man, I thought Shags died. Maybe that was just a hope. I need a baseless, ignorant cunt around to tell me nonsensical shit.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 3, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I really like this, man.


YES


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 3, 2014)

Blues Before Sunrise bbs radio programs.
Tons of old, raw music here.

http://bluesbeforesunrise.org/BBS_Audio/bbs041314hr1.mp3


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

http://radiolikeyouwant.com/ (For the Geriatric Punkers)


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 3, 2014)

Stuck in old Lodi again...


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> Stuck in old Lodi again...


I've always wondered if he was singing about Lodi, California. I grew up 2 miles away from there. Love me some Fogerty.


----------



## Steve French (May 3, 2014)

That's always been one of my favourite CCR tunes. Guess those old fucks that birthed me did listen to good music occasionally. Mostly Jimmy Buffett and Merle Haggard though.


----------



## Steve French (May 3, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I've always wondered if he was singing about Lodi, California. I grew up 2 miles away from there. Love me some Fogerty.


Well, they were from El Cerrito. Or so my chit reader tells me.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (May 3, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I've always wondered if he was singing about Lodi, California. I grew up 2 miles away from there. Love me some Fogerty.


I googled the city of Lodi once.
Lotta pages and opinion about the song.


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

Steve French said:


> Well, they were from El Cerrito. Or so my chit reader tells me.


What a trip. You guys made my evening. Such great tuneage. Just thought I should say thanks. Awesome shares tonight.


----------



## Steve French (May 3, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> What a trip. You guys made my evening. Such great tuneage. Just thought I should say thanks. Awesome shares tonight.


No problem man, you're my nigga. Gotta appreciate a brodog with the good taste in music bro.

Now how about CCR there covering an old Huddie "Leadbelly" Ledbetter classic. yeehaw.


----------



## Steve French (May 3, 2014)

Johnny Cash covered this as "I Got Stripes". The old heavy plagiarist credited it to himself.


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

Steve French said:


> No problem man, you're my nigga. Gotta appreciate a brodog with the good taste in music bro.
> 
> Now how about CCR there covering an old Huddie "Leadbelly" Ledbetter classic. yeehaw.


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

Super late Jarmusch produced Soundgarden cover. Random, but I enjoy it.


----------



## Steve French (May 3, 2014)

This might've appeared. Can't knock the Beatles though. Might have been a full band set up, can't knock that 12-string acoustic though. Maybe that was just in the shitty movie.


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

Steve French said:


> This might've appeared. Can't knock the Beatles though. Might have been a full band set up, can't knock that 12-string acoustic though. Maybe that was just in the shitty movie.


----------



## Steve French (May 3, 2014)

Ole Ringo. That means apple in Jap ya hear. I've listened to there discography extensively, and despite having two of the finest songwriters around in Lennon and McCartney, I enjoy Octopus's Garden, a Ringo tune, almost more than any of them.


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

Classic.


----------



## Steve French (May 3, 2014)

Love that one. And this track, the live version better than the studio.


----------



## Steve French (May 3, 2014)

The hop head video might have helped. You see waldo in there?


----------



## Pinworm (May 3, 2014)

Steve French said:


> The hop head video might have helped. You see waldo in there?


You fucking dopers and your youtubings....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 3, 2014)

I remember when my guitar maestro played this piece for the class, and told me "maybe you'll get it one day" and went through an explanation and description of the movements. Years later and I'm still can't hit that shit. It's inhumanely perfect


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 6, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Super late *Jarmusch* produced Soundgarden cover. Random, but I enjoy it.


 Jim Jarmusch? Coffee and Cigarettes is one of my favorite films.

A little slower but good lyrics.


----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I remember when my guitar maestro played this piece for the class, and told me "maybe you'll get it one day" and went through an explanation and description of the movements. Years later and I'm still can't hit that shit. It's inhumanely perfect





The Outdoorsman said:


> Jim Jarmusch? Coffee and Cigarettes is one of my favorite films.
> 
> A little slower but good lyrics.



Nice. Both of 'em. You guys have turned me on to so much cool new stuff. Feel free to post anytime.


----------



## Pinworm (May 10, 2014)

> I laughed at what was said, I'd been misled, confusing my enemies
> Blind trust in what was put in front of me
> You laughed as well, in on the joke, all poker faced, fingers crossed behind your back
> Eyes not betraying how the deck was stacked
> ...


----------



## TheMystified420 (May 14, 2014)

Any room for classical acoustic stuff here?


----------



## Scroga (May 14, 2014)

Tommy emanuel .... aussies chops


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (May 18, 2014)




----------



## KLITE (May 19, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (May 27, 2014)




----------



## dbkick (May 27, 2014)

It's depressing seeing where what used to be my favorite musician has ended up but here he is.
Should have stuck with Brothercane but like many bands they had their issues.
This song is actually very good off the album Seeds by Brothercane.
He's actually not a nobody and has played for several bands including Alice Cooper.
He sure has fallen. I believe his 15 minutes are up.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 5, 2014)

dbkick said:


> It's depressing seeing where what used to be my favorite musician has ended up but here he is.
> Should have stuck with Brothercane but like many bands they had their issues.
> This song is actually very good off the album Seeds by Brothercane.
> He's actually not a nobody and has played for several bands including Alice Cooper.
> He sure has fallen. I believe his 15 minutes are up.


This is great, man.


----------



## rory420420 (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2014)

All the blacked out nights and the white out mornings, and they grey matter damaging's...


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 20, 2014)

socalcoolmx said:


>


Fucking fabs! On repeat in me headphoners.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 24, 2014)

The violent aspects of man, lemme respond to that if I can....


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2014)

Ceepea said:


>


Hey, beefy. Oh, man. You're inside my head again!


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 31, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Hey, beefy. Oh, man. You're inside my head again!


You know I love being inside you.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> You know I love being inside you.


That's hot.


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 31, 2014)

Another gooder!


----------



## Ceepea (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

Ceepea said:


> Another gooder!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 1, 2014)

My fave acoustic picker, he is great live!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 1, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> My fave acoustic picker, he is great live!


Woa. I actually really like that. He's cray talented.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Aug 2, 2014)

Drinking for 11:

drinking for eleven, that's just what I do,
When I'm not with you, my heart goes to bed

End of the bar, that's just where I'll be,
Don't try and come find me,
'Cause I'm already dead

With one eye tied upon the open road,
I feel your presence and I can't let it go
It moves so slowly as it creeps into my mind,
Steals every breath I have and leaves my heart behind

I wanna know what you're feeling if you're feeling alone,
I wanna hear if you still care
The last time I remember you was the last time I wasn't scared

When the night starts fadin' and the mornin' arrives,
I wanna still feel you around
Will you creep into my head again and pick me up off the ground?
Once more, tell me what you're fighting for

Gotta try, gotta try for tomorrow
you can't see through today
Gotta try, gotta try for tomorrow
you can't see through today
There's nowhere left to stay

Sometimes I feel like I'm out here all alone,
Just one in a million stuck with no place left to go

Fear steps up to me with every move that I make
Following close behind my soul it wants to take

I wanna know what you're feeling if you're feeling alone,
I wanna hear if you still care
The last time I remember you was the last time I wasn't scared

When the night starts fadin' and the mornin' arrives
I wanna still feel you around
Will you creep into my head again and pick me up off the ground?
Once more, tell me what you're fighting for

Gotta try, gotta try for tomorrow
you can't see through today
Gotta try, gotta try for tomorrow
you can't see through today
There's nowhere left to stay

Drinking for a livin', that's just what I do,
When I'm not with you, my heart goes to bed.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 3, 2014)

Not sure if this was posted.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 6, 2014)

<3


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Aug 7, 2014)

My latest discovery If you like this check out his tedtalk....really neat!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Aug 7, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


>


I just love that rich smokey voice!


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2014)

She is truly wonderful, went to see their band many times now. Rock and blues foremost power couple!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## AllenHaze (Aug 8, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> True, nothing special about some random acoustic track. Sort of the point. I'm just looking for your favorite tracks, original or otherwise etc. in acoustic form. I like how when you take away all the special effects in music, you get to hear the raw awesomeness, and feeling from a singer/songwriter.
> 
> Thought it might be something a couple people would be interested in. Just look at is as a free form coffee shop standup sort of thing. If that makes any sense.


How about our own tunes?


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 8, 2014)

AllenHaze said:


> How about our own tunes?


Oh, absolutely. That would be killer. Post away.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2014)

My favorite <3 love him so much


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## StonedFarmer (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 13, 2014)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Nice one ^R2S!Havent heard that one in a long time.
> I Gotta put this one in the thread,such an awesome band live!







Yesss omg You are fucking awesome. love in flames


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 14, 2014)

You can punch me if you want.


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

up the punx!


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 21, 2014)

sorry that was me coughing in the background


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> sorry that was me coughing in the background


On repeat in my shit. I like that.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 21, 2014)

For @abe supercro 



> I am a leader but you will not follow me.
> I ain't no preacher for I'm full of blasphemy.
> See you in hell boys.
> See you in hell boys.
> ...


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 22, 2014)

Fucking amazing.......



> Where are all the stupid people from?
> And how'd they get to be so dumb?
> Bred on purple mountain range
> Feed amber waves of grains
> ...


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2014)

oh shush........keep it down now, voices carry....


----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Ceepea (Sep 2, 2014)

No fucking idea why this song popped into my head....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2014)

[email protected] said:


>


In love...Hot!!


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 9, 2014)

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 9, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=D-uN22sI4JM
my fav from this album

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Sep 25, 2014)

<3


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Oct 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


>


that's not even acaustic


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> that's not even acaustic


Eat the inside of my ass, you fucking ass. Through the maelstrom of the knowledge, into labyrinth of doubt. Without Nazi uniformity. Aye aye aye aye, accelerate the protons.


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Oct 1, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Eat the inside of my ass, you fucking ass. Through the maelstrom of the knowledge, into labyrinth of doubt. Without Nazi uniformity. Aye aye aye aye, accelerate the protons.


i smoked a bottle of stoli with eugene and drank a couple spliffs with tommy and pedro.


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


>


You think you can win me over with some Johnny hobo tracks?! Fuck you asshole. 



WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


> i smoked a bottle of stoli with eugene and drank a couple spliffs with tommy and pedro.


Why must you bother me with this naughtiness....


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2014)

Start wearing purple for me now. It's just a matter of time. I'll show you a new history of time!


----------



## WORDZofWORDZCRAFT (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2014)

WORDZofWORDZCRAFT said:


>


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 3, 2014)

> Don't ever put your faith in me I'll only let ya down
> Don't pick me up when I'm stumbling just leave me on the ground
> And right or wrong I'll stick by the things I say
> And I couldn't give a shit if ya go or if ya stay
> ...


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## AltarNation (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh. I just noticed this thread exists.

I am a BIG fan of acoustic and/or alt. versions of certain songs... certan songs just never come out the same on the album.

Sorry if any of these were posted, I haven't waded through it all yet.

Timeless version of Thievery Corp's Sweet Tides:





Timeless version of Thom Yorke's Videotape:





OH, this one SO MUCH,

Tom Waits - Tom Traubert's Blues. This is SUCH a good version.
No other version recorded has the soul he puts into this.





...hope I can think of some more, I know there are many alternate/acoustic versions of songs I've always favorited over the studio versions over the years.


----------



## AltarNation (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh, i know... Josh Ritter's video version of The Temptation Of Adam is phenomenal. The album version doesn't hold a candle. The video was live-recorded, I suspect. That early in his career his voice was sort of inconsistent, and they were very lucky to get such a good capture of this classic song. (if you don't know his stuff this is a good place to start, the lyric play is phenomenal.)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2014)

<iframe width="854" height="511" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/jlOEw4uCzQ4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## AltarNation (Oct 4, 2014)

I feel like that Tom Traubert's Blues is just amazing. It's like watching a ghost. That man's voice cannot do what you witness in that video any longer... and it's quite evident from the expression on his face and the concentration it's taking that it's not too easy to tap into it even then...


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Pinworm (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Magic Mike (Oct 8, 2014)

^^^girls got some talent I like how she put did that^^

Heres some good ole angel of death on the banjo


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## 2rollingstoned (Oct 9, 2014)

xo <3 Pinny


----------



## Pinworm (Oct 9, 2014)

2rollingstoned said:


> xo <3 Pinny


XoXo you back my love.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jDt2u2eJk3Q#t=101


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2014)

ugh




There we go


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 26, 2014)

Original music


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 26, 2014)

fuck you pin, i hate you. you won't even spank me anymore, let alone a slap and tickle...


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Magic Mike (Nov 2, 2014)

Some good enjoy a beautiful sunday afternoon with a blunt in the sun and enjoy life music 
Maestro Paco de Lucia


----------



## abe supercro (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 14, 2014)

@Pinworm !!!!!!!!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 14, 2014)

@Pinworm ...you sexy and you know it


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 14, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> @Pinworm ...you sexy and you know it


What a fucking great voice!


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Nov 14, 2014)

This is fantastic! I've got some good ones I'll have to figure out this new fangled device called a phone some megadeth acoustic etc...


----------



## kupihea (Nov 15, 2014)

Just what we do in the back yard in Hawaii.


Pinworm said:


> Alright, Growan! That's super pretty!


Way cool. Mahalo Nui Loa


----------



## WHATFG (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 29, 2014)

iz somwhere over the rainbow.
as an old soul searching introspective musician i could spend endless hours spamming this thread i just found.lots of good stuff here i've never been exposed to.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## mudballs (Nov 29, 2014)

that guy introduced me to down tuning.too bad he committed suicide.




top 5 best performances of all time in my book.


----------



## rory420420 (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## rory420420 (Nov 29, 2014)

i was at this show..


----------



## WHATFG (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## EvlMunkee (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 17, 2014)

Mazzy Star-fade into you




David Grisman & Jerry Garcia-shaddy grove


----------



## tytheguy111 (Dec 19, 2014)

i might do a RIU unplugged concert 


ive learned a few songs like hotel California, horse with no name, wagon wheel, and a few other songs


----------



## mudballs (Dec 19, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> i might do a RIU unplugged concert
> 
> 
> ive learned a few songs like hotel California, horse with no name, wagon wheel, and a few other songs


try 'old man' by neil young
and 'friend of the devil' by greatful dead. they both have this sublime fretting. then there's 'i remember you' skid row. oh man such goods songs.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 19, 2014)

here ya go boyz, youre welcome


----------



## mudballs (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 20, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> here ya go boyz, youre welcome


the steadi-cam is all fk'd up


----------



## mudballs (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## mudballs (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## WHATFG (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 14, 2015)

@Pinworm you ava just everywhere now!


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 14, 2015)

Mr. Shine said:


> @Pinworm you ava just everywhere now!


It's parasitic.


----------



## Pinworm (Jan 14, 2015)

Afterall, underneath, ain't we all just guts n teeth?!


----------



## WHATFG (Jan 17, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Afterall, underneath, ain't we all just guts n teeth?!


What is it with you and people playing in the bathroom!? Lol


----------



## WHATFG (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 19, 2015)

Not just one man but


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## MightyMike530 (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Feb 12, 2015)

every time i see it clearly
it's a time that you are near me
i just don't see the world without you

walkin' down the streets of munich
where i tried to drink my self sick
try to forget and soon it will be through

but i sing your song
where ever i go
you're along
not actually, but in my mind
we cheers another day

2 weeks left, the world is wasted
there's nothing poetic about it
the fact is that i'm looking for a friend

one that doesn't talk to me
and kindly serves me until three
not someone that will be there in the end

but i sing your song
where ever i go
you're along
not actually, but in my mind
we cheers another day

nothing new to us
but every time it does get worse
but nevermind, that's life
and all we have is time


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 12, 2015)

Ceepea said:


> every time i see it clearly
> it's a time that you are near me
> i just don't see the world without you
> 
> ...


Duuuuude. This is exactly what I needed tonight! Cheers, man.

Have you heard joey's new shit yet?


----------



## Ceepea (Feb 13, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Duuuuude. This is exactly what I needed tonight! Cheers, man.
> 
> Have you heard joey's new shit yet?


I have indeed! Good stuff!!!






as the summer extends itself to the winter days
the colors begin to fade away
and the sun goes down too soon

an old man walks down the road and he stops to look
at his reflection from the window of a car
by light of moon

he says "i'm just burnin' time, let myself unwind
till my life comes undone."
*if you're looking for losses to win
you've already won (FUCKING LOVE THIS LINE!!!)*

pretty, perfect houses all lined up and stripped away
of any words that they had to say
of anything that is true

she put a sign out on her lawn that said that she's speakin' up
but that god damn schedule just won't let up
and bills, they don't bend -- or even move

she says "i'm just burnin' time, let myself unwind
till my heart comes undone."
*if you're looking for losses to win
you've already won*

she says "i'm just burnin' time, let myself unwind
till my heart comes undone."
*if you're looking for losses to win
you've already won*


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Feb 28, 2015)

"Just because you're better than me, doesn't mean I'm lazy. Just because you're going forwards doesn't mean I'm going backwards."


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Feb 28, 2015)

Pinworm said:


>


Saw these guys with Bouncing Souls.... drunkest I've ever been for a concert...

Drank 2 quarts of spiced rum with a good friend before the show...... barely remember getting in....

I remember freaking the fuck out at true believers though....

God dammit, those were good times. I feel like a fraction of my former self. I'm 30 now... barely go out. I feel like a beaten, caged animal.

Thanks man, now I'm depressed. lol


----------



## Pinworm (Feb 28, 2015)

Ceepea said:


> Saw these guys with Bouncing Souls.... drunkest I've ever been for a concert...
> 
> Drank 2 quarts of spiced rum with a good friend before the show...... barely remember getting in....
> 
> ...






I own 2 bouncing souls tattoos. I am a true believer for life. Strike anywhere with the Souls would be soo much fucking fun. I don't care how old you are, you are still a fucking boss in my eyes. Bryan signed one of my shoes the last time I saw them in SoCal. It's hanging on my wall in the living room right next to their set list from that night.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 1, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> What is it with you and people playing in the bathroom!? Lol


The acoustics always sound better in the terlet.


----------



## WHATFG (Mar 1, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> The acoustics always sound better in the terlet.


That is soooo funny.....after I posted that I went into the royal palace with my guitar! WTF is up with the acoustics?


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 1, 2015)

WHATFG said:


> That is soooo funny.....after I posted that I went into the royal palace with my guitar! WTF is up with the acoustics?


It's got something to do with the echo, the privacy. I love everything about singing in the shitter.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## HoLE (Mar 19, 2015)

I been keeping track of this korean kid for quite a few years ,,he is now 19 and has a few albums but also does a shit ton of covers,,check him out Sungha Jung,,in this video he is 13







Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Mar 19, 2015)

second videoo is a 12 string

Keep on growin

HoLE


----------



## HoLE (Mar 19, 2015)

WHATFG said:


>


 pretty good but check these dudes from Finland





 
Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## MartaStuart (Mar 23, 2015)

if u enjoy previous video, i got new one for u ) Relax. smoke spliff and listen )


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 31, 2015)

An acoustic musical. Tre bien.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 31, 2015)

Thank you @tyler.durden for introducing me to this guy. Absolutely fucking beautiful.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Thank you @tyler.durden for introducing me to this guy. Absolutely fucking beautiful.


Glad you are enjoying Andy's music. The day I was introduced to him, I bought all of his albums. I've never seen anything quite like him as a player or composer, pure genius...


----------



## chickadee (Apr 5, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> An acoustic musical. Tre bien.


Sick just listended to the whole thing


----------



## chickadee (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## WHATFG (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (May 28, 2015)

Yeah
Yeayeah

Next thing I knew we were in deep
Hold on to me, cause babe I'm bout to leave
She said it never felt so right
As the time went by
and I was off in the night
She said I don't cry, tonight I cried twice
The thought of you not by my side
And I find you the on the emotional type
Hold on to me, we can hold on for life
Tell me how you feel when I say this,
Our destination is place-less
I never understood what it meant when
I said the three words that some people dread
That's about as real as it gets
I never hold back with my love and intent
Finally figured out what it meant
Now there's a spark in my heart times ten

Everyday 
Eight days a week was the song that I'd play
Eight times for me and eight times for the sake
Eight times for love and eight times for the way
That I can remember those days
You and every minute wasn't all so strange 
See you in the spring when the patience pays
I'm strugglin' but hustlin' and lovin' it, always.

Yeah yeah

I wrote to her eighty-five times
Sometimes for her, but sometimes for my 
simple collection of lies
Sometimes to find the way up in a rhyme
I woke up one morning to find
it was her first name on a billboard sign
I smiled and said damn what a trip
I was just yesterday I had a kiss for her lips
Usually I don't make much of this
A sign's a sign it doesn't change it a bit
I choose to stay calm in my sleep
Seeing the prize on April nineteenth
That was then, I was down to a week
Longest seven days of my life so to speak
I sip up my tea so sweet 
And my head thirsts the girl I've been dying to see

So, everyday 
Eight days a week was the song that I'd play
Eight times for me and eight times for the sake
Eight times for love and eight times for the way
That I can remember those days
You and every minute wasn't all so strange 
See you in the spring when the patience pays
I'm strugglin' but hustlin' and lovin' it, always.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 19, 2015)

bump,acoustic is majestic.


----------



## Brick Tamland (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## ovo (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Richie LxP (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## plantsinpants (Mar 4, 2016)

This guy is the king and she sings with such soul


----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 4, 2016)

plantsinpants said:


> This guy is the king and she sings with such soul



The chaps a beast on the slide


----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## plantsinpants (Mar 4, 2016)

Richie LxP said:


>


Who's playin that


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 4, 2016)

I know cheating, not 100% acoustic, but...Gilmour


----------



## zachyweezer88 (Mar 4, 2016)

Not his finest vocals, but this dude is an acoustic guitar legend. 

Ladies and gentlemen, Bert Jansch!


----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 5, 2016)

plantsinpants said:


> Who's playin that



I dont know man,just some fella I found on youtube.


----------



## plantsinpants (Mar 5, 2016)

Richie LxP said:


> I dont know man,just some fella I found on youtube.


, cool ,, I wish i could sound like that when i play


----------



## plantsinpants (Mar 5, 2016)

Hahahahhaha. Nice mustard tiger avatar,, lol


zachyweezer88 said:


> Not his finest vocals, but this dude is an acoustic guitar legend.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, Bert Jansch!


----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 5, 2016)

plantsinpants said:


> , cool ,, I wish i could sound like that when i play


I bang a bita slide myself, his stuff is really good.


----------



## zachyweezer88 (Mar 5, 2016)

plantsinpants said:


> Hahahahhaha. Nice mustard tiger avatar,, lol


Can I get a "BAAAAAMMMMMM"?


----------



## plantsinpants (Mar 5, 2016)

zachyweezer88 said:


> Can I get a "BAAAAAMMMMMM"?


Peanutbutter n jaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## CaregiverGoneGreen (Mar 7, 2016)

I feel this shit in my soul .


----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 8, 2016)

Thats bad ass.


----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 8, 2016)

Some acustic Ibiza classics


----------



## VirtualHerd (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Richie LxP (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## sixstring2112 (Mar 18, 2016)

one of my alltime fav stp songs,and unplugged made it better for me.but i would assume scotts blown out on heroin here.


----------



## ovo (Oct 28, 2016)




----------

